# Suche sichere, schnelle Firewall und Virenscanner



## wartiger (8. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

ich suche eine sichere und auch schnelle Firewall, sowie einen Virenscanner für Windows.
Was ist da gerade aktuell und auch gut?

Danke!

mfg
Basil


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich nutze unter Windows die CoreForce Firewall und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Diese bietet umfassenden Schutz, sogar fuer Dateisystem und Registry.
Als Virenscanner laeuft bei mir AVG Free.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich nutze auch die CoreForce FW (aber eher um zu gesprächigen Programmen das Quasseln zu verbieten) und Bitdefender free. Bitdefender free ist ein OnDemand Scanner und nicht permanent aktiv. Im Gegensatz zu einem Virenscanner der in Echtzeit scannt und somit das ganze System ausbremsen kann (teilweise sogar extrem ausbremsen) scanne ich mit dem Bitdefender free nur Daten aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen (Downloads aus dem Internet und Dateien von Freuden/Bekannten/Kollegen/Kunden, usw. - oder kurz: alle Dateien die nicht von mir sind).
Beim Kopieren/Verschieben von Dateien verlängert sich die Zeit des Vorgangs, oft sogar um viele Sekunden. 
Und mal im Ernst: Wenn ich eine Datei auf meiner Festplatte verschiebe und sie vorher nicht infiziert war, warum sollte mein AV Programm bei jeden Vorgang neu scannen?
Etwas unbedarftere User sollten aber definitiv einen Virenscanner nutzen der OnAccess scannt.

Antivir free soll auch sehr gut für ein kostenlosen AV-Scanner sein.


----------



## Security (9. Oktober 2006)

wartiger hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> ich suche eine sichere und auch schnelle Firewall, sowie einen Virenscanner für Windows.
> Was ist da gerade aktuell und auch gut?
> ...


Es wäre recht interessant zu wissen in welchem Maßstab du das betreiben willst. Wieviel Wissen oder Erfahrunge hast du mit Internetprotokollen (TCP/UDP) und bist du schon durch vorrichtungen wie einen Router geschützt?
Was aber am wichtigsten ist Weches Betriebssystem hast du genau?
Denn bei x64 ist die Wahl nicht wirklich schwer.
Ach und soll der Spaß was kosten, oder lieber nicht?

Klar klingt das grade alles sehr erdrückend, aber wenn du schonmal fragst, dann sollst du auch gut beraten werden. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich nutze ausschlieslich die "Firewall" vom Router. Das ganze Desktopfirewallzeugs ist in meinen Augen nichtnur Speicherplatzverschwendung, sondern sogar eher kontraproduktiv und versursacht häufig (nicht immer) nur mehr Probleme als es nützt.

Wenn du deinen Windows PC sicher haben willst.

Geb im Router (falls vorhanden) nur die Ports frei, die du auch wirklich benötigst.
Mach einmal Wöchentlich dein Windowsupdate.
Einen guten Virenscanner (ich empfehle Kaspersky) dessen Echtzeitscann du auch aktiviert lässt.
Keine unnötigen Prozesse laufen haben (google sollte da einige gute Seiten zu dem Thema bringen)
Und nicht jeden Müll aus unbekannten Quellen runterladen.

Und achja, das Wichtigste. Finger weg von Erotikseiten


----------



## Security (9. Oktober 2006)

Wichtig ist, das das Antivierenprogramm gleich die TCP-Pakete kontrolliert, dann kannste Surfen und komische E-Mail öffen wie du willst. Alles was äher Kontraprodutkiev ist kommt garnicht erst auf die Platte. Wichtig ist mitlerweile auch, das sich das Prog. tief genug einbuddelt. Es sollte sich im Kernel einharken, damit du gegen Rootkids geschützt bist.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2006)

Das ist alles bei Kaspersky gegeben.
Es überwacht auch die offenen Ports. Zwar nicht im selben umfang wie Firewalls, aber es will ja auch keine Hacker (ja ich weis, die chance ist ja eher niedrig dass einem der PC gehackt wird  ) sondern Würmer und ähnliches abwehren. 
Auch die gängigsten Browser werden überwacht. 
Emailschutz ist natürlich auch vorhanden. Ich halte aber jeden "Mailvirenscanner" der auf dem eigenem System läuft für nicht gerade ideal, die meisten sind ja nur schlichte Pop3 Traps. Und die Dinger neigen dazu schnell Timeouts in eMailclienten zu fabrizieren, zumindest bei höherem Datenaufkommen.
Kann aber sein dass nur ich dieses Problem hab... den hohen Schutzfaktor streite ich natürlich nicht ab 

Im eMailprogramm HTML Ansicht, Bildansicht und alle Scripte deaktivieren, dann ist man so auch sehr sicher. Wer öffnet schon unbekannte Dateianhänge ? 

Kaspersky arbeitet übrigens mit ADS, was logischerweise nur auf NTFS funktioniert, eine Datei wird dadurch nicht unnötig zweimal gescant.

Man wird kaum einen besseren Virenscanner finden, und falls doch... ist die Chance groß dass er die selbe Engine nutzt. Zumindest ist mir das immerwieder aufgefallen 

Achja, natürlich ist nur der bestmögliche Schutz garantiert, wenn man den Virenscanner seine Updates alle paar Stunden ziehen lässt....
Ich kenn da ein paar Spezies die ihren Virenscanner alle 4 Wochen per Hand updaten, und dann schimpfen wenn sich etwas ins System eingenistet hat :-(

Edit: Was übrigens große Dateien (zB CD Images) betrifft, kann man natürlich die Scanengine in der Scanzeit begrenzen. Nicht das einem das System abstirbt weil der Virenscanner ein paar Minuten lustig eine 2GB Datei scannen möchte. Ich denke aber dass auch andere Virenscanner (es gibt ja auch andere gute, streit ich garnicht ab  ) diese Option bieten.


----------



## meilon (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo und schon mal Sorry wegen des ausgrabens des Threads!

Meine Kaspersky Internet Security Lizenz läuft in ein paar Tagen ab und jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach was neuem. Ich habe mir vor kurzem meinen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und richtig gemerkt, wie der Rechner nach der KIS Installation langsamer wurde.

Mein Bedürfnisse sind eben ein schneller AV-Scanner und eine Firewall um das raustelefonieren zu begrenzen. Darf auch gerne was Kosten. Zum einen sollte das Programm (ungerne "die Programme") mit Windows XP 32bit und Vista 64bit klar kommen und eben den Rechner nicht ausbremsen.

Wenn es da was besseres als KIS gibt, dann her damit! Ansonsten muss ich mir mal bei eGay eine neue 3er Lizenz erschießen.

Grüße
meilon


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juni 2008)

a) Eine FW um das Raustelefonieren zu begrenzen hat Windows ja schon. Die reicht dafür vollkommen.

Schnelle, gute AV-Scanner: z. B. Nod32, Bitdefender

b) Es ist normal das ein Rechner nach Installation eines AV oder eine AV/Internet Suite langsamer wird. In den Programmeinstellungen läßt sich die Drosselung durch deaktivieren bestimmter Funktionen wieder beschleunigen! Das geht im KAV, soweit ich mich erinnere, über einen Schieberegler oder für Fortgeschrittene über benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen.





meilon hat gesagt.:


> Hallo und schon mal Sorry wegen des ausgrabens des Threads!
> 
> Meine Kaspersky Internet Security Lizenz läuft in ein paar Tagen ab und jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach was neuem. Ich habe mir vor kurzem meinen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und richtig gemerkt, wie der Rechner nach der KIS Installation langsamer wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Juni 2008)

Eine Firewall ist eigentlich wirklich relativ unsinnig, da sie nicht wirklich schützen _kann_

So brauch man etwa auch kein Geld für die Internet Security von Kaspersky ausgeben sondern lieber ein Jahr länger Antivirus nehmen xD


----------



## Asterix-Ac (11. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,

also nach den Bedürfnissen von wartiger und Meilon möchten die beiden doch eine Firewall und ein AV haben.
Ich kann dazu die Software-Firewall ZoneAlarm free empfehlen und AVG8 free als AV.
Und nun möchte ich noch ein paar Worte zu der Lachnummer Windows-Firewall verlieren.
Die ist nicht nur kompliziert zu bedienen, sondern ihr fehlen auch viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Von den Sicherheitslöchern mal ganz abgesehen. 

Asterix


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juni 2008)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> also nach den Bedürfnissen von wartiger und Meilon möchten die beiden doch eine Firewall und ein AV haben.
> Ich kann dazu die Software-Firewall ZoneAlarm free empfehlen


Ich weis die Platte ist alt, und man könnte meinen sie hat einen Sprung.
Aber Desktop/Softwarefirewalls bieten keinen Schutz vor zugriffen auf den PC von auserhalb. Sie öffnen nur neue Sicherheitslücken, und machen eventuell sogar Probleme. Abgesehen davon ist es resourcenverschwendung.



> und AVG8 free als AV.


Der Virenscanner der meiner Erfahrung nach die höchste Fehlerkennungsquote hat.
Dessen Hersteller teilweise absichtlich (was mir per eMail vom Hersteller bestätigt wurde) normale Software wie zB einen Fserver auf die Schadsoftwareliste gepackt hat.

Jedesmal wenn ich igendwo bei einem Download in den Kommentaren etwas lese von wegen "Virenverseucht" hatte der Benutzer entweder AVG oder Norton/Symantec am laufen....



> Und nun möchte ich noch ein paar Worte zu der Lachnummer Windows-Firewall verlieren.
> Die ist nicht nur kompliziert zu bedienen, sondern ihr fehlen auch viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Von den Sicherheitslöchern mal ganz abgesehen.



Dass die Windows Firewall kein wirklich Schtuz ist streitet keiner ab, aber die anderen Desktopfirewalls sind da auch nicht besser. 
Kompliziert ist sie übrigens meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juni 2008)

Leute, schießt nicht über das Ziel hinaus. Programme am nach draußen telefonieren hindern kann auch die Windows Firewall. Dafür braucht man kein Zonealarm und Co (die übrigens meiner Erfahrung nach viele Probleme verursacht - wenn plötzlich kein HTTP-Datenverkehr erfolgt liegt ein Bug in diversen Versionen der PFW vor).

Meine Wahl, wenn es denn eine PFW sein soll:

http://force.coresecurity.com (Windows 2000 / XP)
Window Firewall (Vista)

Und AV hab ich schon erwähnt :suspekt:


----------



## Monte Djego (2. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Einen guten Virenscanner (ich empfehle Kaspersky) dessen Echtzeitscann du auch aktiviert lässt.
> Keine unnötigen Prozesse laufen haben (google sollte da einige gute Seiten zu dem Thema bringen)
> Und nicht jeden Müll aus unbekannten Quellen runterladen.*grübel
> 
> Und achja, das Wichtigste. Finger weg von Erotikseiten



Bin zwar neu hier, aber in Sachen Firewall 10 Jähriger Erfahrung unterwegs, auf der Suche nach der Ultimativen Sicherheit. Und das Fazit ? Sie gibt es nicht. Also auch nicht bei Kaspersky. Was jetzt aber nicht heissen soll das Kaspersky schlecht ist. Jedes System hat seine Schwächen. Windows, Linux, etc etc... Das System was man hat, kann man nur schützen, wenn man weiss was geschützt werden muss oder schützen will.  Nun ja in Sachen Router ist jeder sein eigener Experte, aber kennt den auch jeder sein eigenen Router ?


----------

